# Gtx 900 serie oder auf 1000 serie warten?



## TheDeltademon (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich wollte bei meinem PC mal die Grafikkarte aufrüsten da es mal wieder zeit ist für die Zukunft zu planen.
Nur bin ich mir unsicher da ja dieses Jahr die 1000 serie rauskommt und ich mich frage soll ich auf sie warten oder doch meine gtx 980 ti (welche ich im blick habe) mir holen? Die 980 ti ist sehr stark und ich würde für die nächsten Jahre ausgesorgt haben aber ich weiß nicht ob es so gut ist, da ja bald die 1000 serie rauskommt. Gibt es da große Änderungen, weswegen ich warten sollte oder so? oder doch besser die 900 serie holen?

LG und danke für jede Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

meine Meinung: hol Dir ne GTX 970, und WENN die neue Serie wirklich mehr Leistung bietet zu gleichzeitig guten Preisen (ne Karte, die 30% schneller als die GTX 980 Ti ist, aber auch das doppelte kostet, wäre ja absolut witzlos...), dann kannst du ja zuschlagen und die GTX 970 verkaufen. Bisher weiß man aber noch gar nicht, was Sache sein wird mit den neuen Karten. Da labert nvidia sehr sehr viel und wird immer wieder mal "entlarvt", zB dass von einer ach so viel größeren Bandbreite geredet wird und Rechenbeispiele kommen, und dann stellt sich raus, dass es nur ums RAM und sehr RAM-lastige Benchmarks ging, oder dass man - weil du wohl bis zu 12 Karten im SLI koppeln KÖNNTEST und bisher nur 6 Karten - von einer "Verdoppelung im SLI" spricht und einfach verschweigt, dass es halt um 12 vs 6 Karten geht...   es kann gut sein, dass die Pascal-Karten kommen und nur 15-20% schneller als die jeweiligen 900er-Karten sind, dafür aber auch erstmal 20% mehr kosten.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2016)

Abwarten und Tee trinken ist zwar meistens ein guter Rat. Aber bei Hardware ist es das beste dann zu kaufen wenn man es benötigt. Auf etwas zu warten ohne zu wissen wann es kommt und ob es die Mehrleistung bringt ist Kontraproduktiv. Genauso sinnlos vor der Zeit zu kaufen. Es sei denn man ist wirklich sicher, daß in kurzer Zeit (wenigen Monaten) der Nachfolger kommt der definitiv besser ist.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Brauchst Du jetzt eine Karte ? Dann kauf die 900er Reihe. Ist der Kauf nicht notwendig ? Dann kannst Du entweder auf die 1000er Serie warten und hoffen für das gleiche Geld dann mehr Leistung zu bekommen. Oder Du kaufst später trotzdem die 900er aber dann für weniger Geld.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Brauchst Du jetzt eine Karte ? Dann kauf die 900er Reihe.


 jo, klar, wenn man derzeit es noch "erträgt" mit dem aktuellen PC, dann würde ich auch warten. 

Aber wenn man gern was neues will - darauf bezog sich mein comment - würde ich ne GTX 970 nehmen und auf die neue Generation warten, ob man schon dann erneut nachrüstet, und wenn sich das nicht lohnt, nutzt man die 970 halt 2 Jahre oder so. Einne 980 Ti aber würde ich so oder so nicht nehmen, zumindest nicht jetzt - außer man will schon jetzt in 4k spielen, da ist an sich auch eine 980 Ti zu wenig, aber besser geht es halt nicht


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2016)

Sehe ich genauso.  Wegen 10% mehr auf die ti zu warten halte ich für suboptimal.


----------



## Loosa (26. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder Du kaufst später trotzdem die 900er aber dann für weniger Geld.


Das wäre dann auch mein Gedanke gewesen. 

Wenn es der Rechner noch tut und die 1000er nicht allzu lange auf sich warten lässt warum dann nicht abwarten und eine 900er etwas später günstiger kaufen? Den Aufpreis für die jeweils neueste Generation ist es mir persönlich selten wert.
Und mit einer 900 ist man ja immerhin soweit abgesichert, dass man auch VR nutzen kann, falls es denn wirklich einschlagen sollte.

Oh, und Hallo im Forum! 

@Herb, jetzt ne 970 kaufen um sie dann "bald" wieder gebraucht abzusetzen ist aber auch ein ganz schöner Preisverlust, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> @Herb, jetzt ne 970 kaufen um sie dann "bald" wieder gebraucht abzusetzen ist aber auch ein ganz schöner Preisverlust, oder?


 naja, es geht... wenn du ne Karte, die noch nicht "veraltet" ist, verkaufst und sie zudem noch nicht alt ist, bekommst du oft immer noch 70-80% des Kaufpreises. Und stark im Preis sinken wird die GTX 970 sicher nicht, nur weil neue Karten rauskommen. Und es war ja auch nur für den Fall, dass die neuen Karten wirklich LOHNENSWERT besser sind UND er die Leistung auch gern haben will.


----------

